# Another Flaming Torch!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My latest torch is the NKOray K106, although it actually says AKOray on the side of it. The AKOray K106 and the NKOray version is basically the same torch with slightly different features, different price but the same name on the torch. Stupid marketing setup, I know.

This torch is sold as the NKOray K106 on Dealextreme and costs $13.99 US. The battery format is 1AA battery or a 14500 lithium rechargeable, my comments relate to the unit running on AA NiMh LSD cells though.

This K106 has five output modes:â€ Hi 230LM > Mid 150LM > Lo 80LM > Fast Strobe 200LM > SOS 200LM â€œ although I would take the lumen levels with a pinch of salt, particularly when running on AA NiMh cells. There is a â€œlast modeâ€ memory on this light, if you set it to any mode and turn it off, it will turn back on in the same mode. The strobe and SOS modes seem to be a bit of a trend on many lights these days, though, Iâ€™ve yet to find anyone who needs or uses them.

The machining quality on the K106 is very good, easily as good as Romisen quality. The overall construction is very solid, the threads are square cut and there was little debris evident in mine. The threads and O- rings donâ€™t come lubricated, so get the silicone grease to hand.

The torch has a belt clip, which is useful, but has no attachment point for a wrist strap. I got around this by threading a strap though the clip, simple and effective. The switch is a â€œbackwardâ€ clicker with a nice luminous cover, this goes well with the luminous O- ring that surrounds the glass lens. Yes, really!

In high mode, the K106 with its Cree Q5 emitter is slightly brighter than high mode on the Romisen RC- N3 with a Cree P4 unit. I know the Q5 is a brighter LED than a P4 but this performance is very impressive considering the K106 uses 1 AA cell and the N3 uses two. The N3 will run for over four hours on full power though, and the K106 for just an hour. In medium mode I suspect the K106 will manage about three hours and in low mode (which is very low) Iâ€™d be expecting ten hours plus. The Romisen does have more â€œthrowâ€ than the K106, despite the slightly lower output.

So, whatâ€™s it like as a torch then you old fart?

Itâ€™s very good young man, it handles nicely and the knurling makes it easy to grip. The tail switch is recessed which means the torch can stand on its end like a candle, if you need it too. Being recessed, the switch is less easy to press than the one on the Romisen, it needs an index finger to get to it properly, rather than your thumb. Not a bad point, just different.

In high mode, like most other small torches, the K106 does get a little warm after running for 10 minutes, but never becomes uncomfortable. Iâ€™d expect the K106 to get quite a lot warmer running on a 14500 lithium battery though, a trade off for the extra light output the Lithium battery gives this nifty little light.

How many stars out of five then cock?

Five, itâ€™s a good bit of kit.

If you want one of these then search for NKOray K106 on DX. You might like to check out the AKOray K106 at the same time, itâ€™s more expensive but is programmable. They are much the same but with different features.

Stock number SKU 28546.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another picture nicked from DX.

Or not.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Let's try that again.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great review Stan. I like the look of this one. I don't know how they can churn them out for that price and still make a decent profit though. Looks like a bargain.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Great review Stan. I like the look of this one. I don't know how they can churn them out for that price and still make a decent profit though. Looks like a bargain.


Thank you Rob.









Many of the torches I buy from China come well recommended by members of CPF and other forums, though not all of the ones I buy (the Ultrafire 602 was an impulse purchase that worked out well). But, this one certainly was. I can only take credit for picking other people's brains, until I get a torch and pass on my personal opinion of it.

This K106 is a very good one, by Chinese standards. I'm not trying to say it's as good as a Fenix L1D, but it's certainly a bargain for the price.

The problem with Chinese products is the less than perfect quality control. This torch (like many Chinese ones) is well designed and nicely made, but there will be a greater chance of getting a bad one than a bad Fenix L1D (for example).

That's the luck of the draw, if you get a good Chinese light you will be very happy with it. If you get a dud you will have lost a tenner (or so).


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I quite enjoy a mosey over to CPF occasionally.

I don't know if you've read Dansdata before but he's an australian guy who's pretty big on torches, amongst other things.

Last wednesday i'd gone to the pub with some mates and I got a phone call from the 710 who said she's plugged in the toaster and it had tripped the switch/fusebox. All of the lights went off downstairs and she wanted to know if there was a torch anywhere that she could use while she sorted it out.

I told her the location of 5 torches just in the dining room. She was already worried about me and this 'watch thing' i've got going on. Now she thinks i've got serious problems. 

I still think there's room for some more though.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

A good looking torch and another good review Stan. :clap:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> I quite enjoy a mosey over to CPF occasionally.
> 
> I don't know if you've read Dansdata before but he's an australian guy who's pretty big on torches, amongst other things.
> 
> ...


I've read Dan's blog for some years now Rob, he's a very clever young man (and a cat lover). I've learned quite a bit from him about various gadgets over the years. Though, I'll never forgive him for painting that Tamiya Sherman tank metalic Red!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

andyft21 said:


> A good looking torch and another good review Stan. :clap:


Thanks Andy.









The K106 is a nice looking light, the finish is a kind of bronze/ gun metal that looks quite expensive.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Wouldn't it be easier just to turn the lights on


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stan said:


> I've read Dan's blog for some years now Rob, he's a very clever young man (and a cat lover). I've learned quite a bit from him about various gadgets over the years. Though, I'll never forgive him for painting that Tamiya Sherman tank metalic Red!


Cool. Somehow I thought you might have already been there. Seems like your sort of thing.

I loved his cat review. I seem to remember him doing a cat/video card comparison. Brilliant


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to turn the lights on


Yes, if you don't go out of the house in the dark and never get a power failure. :rltb:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I've read Dan's blog for some years now Rob, he's a very clever young man (and a cat lover). I've learned quite a bit from him about various gadgets over the years. Though, I'll never forgive him for painting that Tamiya Sherman tank metalic Red!
> ...


Yup, Dan is so "alternative" he could be English not Aussie.

Q: "Why don't cats get as many lifts a humans do?"

A: "Their thumbs are much shorter". h34r:

Sorry to go off topic, in my own "off topic" contribution to the forum, but it's nothing other than is expected of me.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be easier just to turn the lights on
> ...


As I stay right in a town centre it is never properly dark even in the house, power cut might be a bit of a problem but Big M has a thing for these stupidly expensive candles that every body seems be flogging these day.

We've got dozens of them all over the house :wallbash:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


All the nice girls like a candle.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Maybe but at nearly twenty quid a pop for some of the bigger ones she's pushing it a bit, strange thing is she won't even light them :lol:


----------

